# Gamescom 2012



## Gh0stcrawler (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

ich weiß - vielleicht bin ich da bisschen zu früh dran...aber ich mache mir gerne dazu vorher einige Gedanken.

vom 16. - 19.08.2012 findet die jährliche Gamescom in Köln statt.

Deswegen bin ich auf der Suche nach einem günstigen Aufenthalt für etwa 6-10 Leute (4 Übernachtungen).

Kennt jemand von euch ein billiges Hotel (am besten Doppelzimmer) inkl. Frühstück, das auch in der Nähe der Messe oder zumindest gut mit der U-Bahn z.B. erreichbar ist?

Und wie fahrt man am besten zur Gamescom? Auto, ICE, Flugzeug?
Wir wohnen in München.

Und das Gamescom Ticket gilt doch dann wieder als Fahrschein für die Bahn im VRR und VRS-Bereich, richtig? Kann ich dann kostenlos mit der Karte in Köln mit der U-Bahn fahren?

Danke vorerst,


----------



## Arosk (14. November 2011)

Was für einen Preis hast dir gedacht? Gibt einige Hotels die etwas außerhalb liegen und nur ca. 50-80 Euro pro Doppelzimmer in der Nacht kosten, in der Stadt zahlst das dann pro Person. Außerhalb ist so ca. 30 Min mit Zug.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2011)

Gh0stcrawler schrieb:


> ich weiß - vielleicht bin ich da bisschen zu früh dran...aber ich mache mir gerne dazu vorher einige Gedanken.



Für Hotel- bzw. Unterkunft-Buchungen kann es nie früh genug sein. Wobei sich die Frage stellt, ob die Leute die letztes Jahr wegen Überfüllung nicht mehr rein kamen am Samstag, nächstes Jahr wieder kommen. Bei 4-10 Leuten sollte sich aber irgend eine günstige Unterkunft auch in Messenähe finden lassen, jetzt zumindest.. und wenn es Doppelzimmer sind.



> Und das Gamescom Ticket gilt doch dann wieder als Fahrschein für die Bahn im VRR und VRS-Bereich, richtig? Kann ich dann kostenlos mit der Karte in Köln mit der U-Bahn fahren?



Wie war das dieses Jahr? Konnte man mit dem Dauerticket Bus und Bahn nutzen?


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2011)

Also wie jedes Jahr konnte man das Ticket als Fahrschein benutzen. Du warst doch dort ZAM, ich hab dich gesehen


----------



## Legendary (18. November 2011)

Arosk schrieb:


> Also wie jedes Jahr konnte man das Ticket als Fahrschein benutzen. Du warst doch dort ZAM, ich hab dich gesehen



Zam fährt doch nicht mit dem Bus, der wird mit der weißen Limo vor den Eingang gefahren.


----------



## Kamsi (18. November 2011)

Vieleicht zahlt euch rtl unterkunft und eintritt wenn sie über euch ne dokudrama serie drehen dürfen das wochende


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2011)

Aber nur wenn ihr schön dreckig seit.


----------



## ZAM (18. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Zam fährt doch nicht mit dem Bus, der wird mit der weißen Limo vor den Eingang gefahren.



Pf - wir hatten nur unser Hotel 2 Minuten vom Eingang Ost entfernt *g*


----------



## Arosk (18. November 2011)

Zu Fuss! For the rich people!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (18. November 2011)

Gh0stcrawler schrieb:


> Und das Gamescom Ticket gilt doch dann wieder als Fahrschein für die Bahn im VRR und VRS-Bereich, richtig? Kann ich dann kostenlos mit der Karte in Köln mit der U-Bahn fahren?



Ja ich schätze das wird auch dieses Jahr wieder so sein. Würde mich zumindest wundern wenns plötzlich nicht mehr so wäre


----------



## Neiz1337 (26. November 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Zam fährt doch nicht mit dem Bus, der wird mit der weißen Limo vor den Eingang gefahren.


und steigt mit hut aus der fahrertür aus. hihihi


----------



## Immortahlia (11. August 2012)

Ich kram den alten Thread mal wieder raus
also wer von euch wird auf der GC2012 sein?
Pläne? Was wollt ihr euch auf jeden Fall ansehen?

ich persönlich möchte mir Folgendes anschauen:
Divinity: Original Sin; Sacred (Citadel); Tomb Raider
dann das WoW MoP Cinematic; 
und da ich am Fr da sein werde: Blizzards Orchestral Concert
ich warte sehnsüchtig auf neue Infos zu weiteren Austellern
oder sogar dem GC Plan inkl. Terminen


----------



## eMJay (11. August 2012)

Bin da Fr. und Sam. Will mir das Spektakel auch mal anschauen. Gibt es irgendwo eine zusammen Fassung was wo stattfindet.


----------



## M1ghtymage (11. August 2012)

Bin Samstag und Sonntag dort. Wir übernachten im Camp. Ich schaue mir die LoL und evtl. SC2 Spiele an und ansonsten alles was sich so findet


----------



## Immortahlia (11. August 2012)

habe leider noch keine Übersicht gefunden
ich hoffe aber, dass sie das spätestens am Mittwoch im Internet veröffentlichen
würde gerne durchplanen bevor ich dort ankomme


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. August 2012)

Werde wie immer volle 4 tage da sein ^^ werde mit nem blauen Strohhut rum rennen ^^ 
und macht buffed wieder nen treffen am nem stand ?


----------



## Dargrimm (11. August 2012)

Ja, Lesertreffen am Freitag.
http://www.buffed.de/buffedde-Brands-143860/News/Gamescom-2012-Trefft-die-buffed-Redaktion-auf-der-Spiele-Messe-1014970/

Grüße


----------



## Hordlerkiller (11. August 2012)

thx für news


----------



## floppydrive (13. August 2012)

Ich bin nicht da ihr dürft mich aber trotzdem vermissen


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

mal schauen wie rtl und co dieses jahr drüber berichten ^^


----------



## Jordin (13. August 2012)

Jo... 
Wehe, ich sehe auch nur einen von euch vorm RTL-Micro Interviews geben ...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



nicht vergessen sonst kannste identifiziert werden


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

Ich glaube die trauen sich da dieses Jahr nicht rein....
http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190273-gamescom-2012/page__st__20#http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190273-gamescom-2012/page__st__20#


----------



## Dreiundzwoanzig (13. August 2012)

Wird Rockstar Games auch Vorort sein und über GTA 5 berichten?


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

Freitag - SonntagIch weiß aber net, ob ichs zeitlich zum Lesertreffen schaffe.


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Ohoho da is sich der Herr wohl zu fein! 
ZAM hat Star-Allüren


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ohoho da is sich der Herr wohl zu fein!



oO Zugzeiten, Verspätungen, Unterkunft - da gibts so einige Faktoren, warum man das möglicherweise nicht rechtzeitig schafft.


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Jaja ich weiß doch ^^

Aber wenn du ganz fest daran glaubst, dann kannst du alles schaffen! 



Also ich weiß irgendwie gar nich auf was ich mich da so freuen soll... So irgendwelche Überraschungen wird es ja denk ich mal nicht geben, höchstens mehr Bildmaterial zu den Krachern der E3... Watch Dogs z.B....

Mich würde ja mal interessieren wann das neue X-COM denn endlich mal kommt...

Edit: Ach ja einfach mal meinen Kumpel G. gefragt, 12. Oktober na das is doch mal was


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also ich weiß irgendwie gar nich auf was ich mich da so freuen soll...



Leute wiedersehen. ^^ Spiele seh ich mir eher selten an.


----------



## Tikume (13. August 2012)

Mit paar hunderttausend Leuten eng gequetscht in einer Halle stehen - so holen sich die echten Gamer ihre Jahresdosis an intimen Körperkontakt


----------



## Ogil (13. August 2012)

Und da wir alle wissen wie echte Gamer aussehen, fallen die zusaetzlichen Flecken auf der Hose garnicht auf. Und nun zurueck zu Explosiv!


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (13. August 2012)

Also ich finde es sind einige sehenswerte Projekte vertreten

Dishonored, Far Cry 3, Metal Gear Rising, Hitman: Absolution und Borderlands 2 werden z.B. anspielbar sein (was ich auch definitiv tun werde)
Final Fantasy XIV feiert Weltpremiere auf der Gamescom.
Ansonsten werde ich mich überraschen lassen.


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Ich glaube die trauen sich da dieses Jahr nicht rein....
> http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190273-gamescom-2012/page__st__20#http://forum.buffed.de/index.php/topic/190273-gamescom-2012/page__st__20#



Die dürfen garnicht rein.


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Die dürfen garnicht rein.



Echt jetzt? Hausverbot?


----------



## ego1899 (13. August 2012)

Metal Gear Rising loool der Titel musste ja kommen 


Stimmt Boarderlands 2 hab ich ganz vergessen. Ich hoffe ja mal das es da wieder nen Splitscreen-Coop geben wird damit man das schön auf der XBox zocken kann zu zweit ganz bequem, nich wieder nur online oder über Link wie sonst überall das nervt so gewaltig...


----------



## arcangel (13. August 2012)

Dreiundzwoanzig schrieb:


> Wird Rockstar Games auch Vorort sein und über GTA 5 berichten?



kurz: Nein
lang: weder noch


----------



## Kamsi (13. August 2012)

haben die es inzwischen geschafft die hallen besser aufzuteilen ?

so das fsk18 titel nicht mehr mit fsk 0 bis fsk 12 titel in einem raum sind ^^


----------



## ZAM (13. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> haben die es inzwischen geschafft die hallen besser aufzuteilen ?
> 
> so das fsk18 titel nicht mehr mit fsk 0 bis fsk 12 titel in einem raum sind ^^



Ich glaube nicht.


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

samstag bin ich wohl auch mal wieder da :3


----------



## kaepteniglo (13. August 2012)

Aber nur, wenn du für Samstag schon eine Karte hast


----------



## Olliruh (13. August 2012)

Liegt seit 3 Wochen zu Hause


----------



## M1ghtymage (13. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Echt jetzt? Hausverbot?



Seit nem Jahr ca.


----------



## Legendary (13. August 2012)

Kann mich noch gut an die Games Convention in Leipzig 2008 erinnern, die war richtig fett!

Sind in der Nacht hingefahren, rund 450km, dann den ganzen Tag da gewesen und am Abend wieder heim...das hatte gerockt.  Aber damals hatten sie so abgesperrte Bereiche für die USK18 Games wo man nen Ausweis herzeigen musste. Alleine schon die 3 großen gefüllten Geschenktaschen hatten sich damals gelohnt.


----------



## Qonix (13. August 2012)

Ich war schon in Leipzig und letztes Jahr in Köln. Also da geh ich nie wieder hin. Wenns wieder in Leipzig ist, bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## eMJay (13. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Seit nem Jahr ca.



Stimmt leider nicht....



> Bereits kurze Zeit nach Bekanntwerden des RTL-Exklusiv Beitrags über die diesjährige gamescom in Köln in dem abfällig über Gamer berichtet wurde, gab es erste Forderungen, nach denen dem Sender ein Hausverbot auf der nächsten gamescom 2012 erteilt werden sollte. Dazu hat sich der Veranstalter der Spielemesse auf Nachfrage von gamona nun in einer Mail geäußert.
> 
> Demnach können die Verantwortlichen die allgemeine Verärgerung der Spieler gut nachvollziehen und stehen klar auf der Seite der gamescom Besucher und der Gamercommunity. Allerdings sei ein generelles Verbot für RTL auf dem Kölner Messegelände nicht praktikabel, auch unter dem Gesichtspunkt der Pressefreiheit. Nichtsdestotrotz werde es „_vor der nächsten gamescom sicherlich nochmals ein Gespräch im Vorfeld geben, um zukünftig die Gamescommunity mit ihren unzähligen positiven Attributen angemessen darzustellen“._


----------



## M1ghtymage (14. August 2012)

eMJay schrieb:


> Stimmt leider nicht....



Quelle? Ich habe letztes Jahr von offizieller Seite gelesen dass RTL nicht mehr anwesend sein wird.


----------



## tear_jerker (14. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich habe letztes Jahr von offizieller Seite gelesen dass RTL nicht mehr anwesend sein wird.



wie schon in dem zitat gesagt ist das nicht praktikabel. was auf rtl gezeigt wird muss nicht direkt von rtl produziert worden sein. mein kumpel z.b. hat letztes jahr den zweiten gamescombeitrag mit den 2 mädels gedreht die versucht haben männer zum eis essen zu überreden. der arbeitet unabhängig von rtl, aber viele seiner sachen werden an rtl verkauft


----------



## eMJay (14. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> Quelle? Ich habe letztes Jahr von offizieller Seite gelesen dass RTL nicht mehr anwesend sein wird.



Quelle steht im Zitat.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (14. August 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Stimmt Boarderlands 2 hab ich ganz vergessen. Ich hoffe ja mal das es da wieder nen Splitscreen-Coop geben wird damit man das schön auf der XBox zocken kann zu zweit ganz bequem, nich wieder nur online oder über Link wie sonst überall das nervt so gewaltig...



Splitscreen wird es definitiv geben...behauptet zumindest der Doomsday Trailer


----------



## Blasto (14. August 2012)

Toll gerade eben hab ich eine Stunde meines Lebens verschwendet mit dem Sony Stream...


----------



## Murfy (14. August 2012)

Zu dem Thema Hausverbot wurde ja eigentlich schon genug gesagt, aber ich fasse es nochmal kurz:

Die Messe lebt auch von den Nachrichten und Reportern, deswegen können die denen nicht einfach Hausverbot geben, das wäre ein Schuss ins eigene Knie. Und vergesst nicht, es war NUR RTL-Exclusiv, alle anderen Nachrichten haben gut von der Gamescom berichtet, also stürzt euch nicht auf die Leute mit Kameras und Mikros. 

Werde dieses Jahr (ist schon reine Routine) wieder da sein, aber nur Samstags. Wäre lieber Donnerstags, aber Arbeit lässt das leider nicht zu. Mehr als 2 Tage hintereinander ist auch nicht drin, da ist man einfach total kaputt, muss man schon sehr starken Drang haben dort alles zu sehen.  Geht natürlich wie immer mit allen engen Kollegen hin, da einer seit letztem Jahr in Frankfurt wohnt ist es auch mal wieder ein schönes Treffen von uns allen. 

Und ein Tipp an alle 18+ Leute. Falls er da ist, geht auf jedenfall zum Sony 18+ Stand (wenn ihr euch dafür interessiert). Dort gibt es viele Games zum antesten, auch viele die nicht mal 18+ sind, die Schlange für den Bereich ist vergleichsweise kurz und dafür gibs viel zu sehen. War bis jetzt jedenfalls immer so. 

mfg


----------



## Magogan (14. August 2012)

Warum nicht mal Berlin oder so? Köln ist so weit weg 

Gibt es auch Technik- oder Spielemessen in Berlin und Umgebung?


----------



## Kalas. (14. August 2012)

Bloß nicht, Berlin wär ja noch weiter weg. Lieber München xD


----------



## Hordlerkiller (14. August 2012)

Warum nicht die mitte von Deutschland ????


----------



## yves1993 (15. August 2012)

Hallo.

Ich hoffe der Post hier wird noch gelesen  Will nicht extra nen neuen Thread aufmachen.

Habe auch jetzt leider nicht die Zeit gehabt so kurzfristig 3 Seiten durchzulesen, hoffe also dass die Frage nicht schon gestellt wurde.

Also ich hab eine Dauerkarte gekauft und auf der Rückseite des Tickets steht:

"Gilt als Fahrausweis im erweiterten VRS-Netz - nur zur An- und Abfahrt zum Besuch der Koelnmesse (siehe Vorderseite). Nach Veranstaltungsbesuch nicht auf andere Personen übertragbar. Tageskarten verlieren beim Verlassen des Geländes ihre Gültigkeit. [...]"

Da ich aus Luxemburg komme, versteh ich nicht allzuviel von euren Bahnnetzen, wollte ich mal nachfragen wie weit dieses VRS Netz denn reicht. Habe etwas gegoogelt aber konkret ist mir das trotzdem nicht. Ich fahr heute zu nem Kumpel in Deutschland, er wohnt in Bad Berleburg, und das liegt ca 40km von Siegen entfernt. Ich will nur wissen ob das Ticket von da ab reicht oder ob ich doch n Bahnticket kaufen muss und wenn ja ab wo? Ich kenn die Strecke, also wärs kein Problem wenn ihr mir ne Station nennt.


----------



## tear_jerker (15. August 2012)

hier mal das streckennetz der vrs http://www.vrsinfo.de/fileadmin/Dateien/downloadcenter/SVP2012_Gesamt.pdf
betrifft also nur den großraum köln bonn. alles außerhalb dieses streckennetzes benötigt ein weiteres ticket


----------



## yves1993 (15. August 2012)

Genau die Karte hatte ich schon aber da wird man ja schwarz beim Suchen D:


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2012)

Magogan schrieb:


> Warum nicht mal Berlin oder so? Köln ist so weit weg



Warum nicht mal München oder so? Köln ist so weit weg


----------



## Ol@f (15. August 2012)

Auf der Homepage der gamescom steht, dass das VRR Gebiet auch noch als Fahrkarte gilt:
VRR

VRS


Edit. Wobei VRR für dich irrelevant sein dürfte...


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Warum nicht mal München oder so? Köln ist so weit weg



Ich wäre ja für Frankfurt


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2012)

Solange man mir nicht noch in kürzester Zeit ein Ticket und die Anreise schenkt, werde ich wohl auch dieses Mal nicht dabei sein. Schade eigentlich, son VIP-Ticket wäre mit Sicherheit interessant 
Hätte Interesse, habe ab Samstag (Freitag) eh für ne Woche Urlaub.


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2012)

Die Bahn sind Abzocker .. die Zugpreise im Messezeitraum sind echt schweinisch - vor allem wenn man nicht X Stunden unterwegs sein will.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

ist bekannt 

was besonders heftig ist die sitzplatzreservierung wurde um 200 erhöht vorher 1,50 jetzt 4 euro


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> ist bekannt
> 
> was besonders heftig ist die sitzplatzreservierung wurde um 200 erhöht vorher 1,50 jetzt 4 euro



Das kommt noch dazu. Ich müsste für ne Verbindung (je hin und zurück) unter 4 Stunden gesamt ~240 € bezahlen .. Die haben nen Schaden. Bummelzug wird mir zu stressig, vor allem bei 3-5x umsteigen ist die Gefahr gleich 300-500% höher, nen Anschluss wegen dem Rumgegammel der Bahn zu verpassen. *g*


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Bahn sind Abzocker .. die Zugpreise im Messezeitraum sind echt schweinisch - vor allem wenn man nicht X Stunden unterwegs sein will.




Sei ein Mann, nimm ein Auto. Rechnet sich eh mehr, da du es höchstwahrscheinlich als Dienstreise ansetzen kannst und der Arbeitgeber 30 Cent pro Kilometer pauschal versteuern könnte.


----------



## Knallfix (15. August 2012)

Wollte eigentlich, Urlaub sei dank, am Donnerstag mal hin und hinterher bei der Verwandschaft vorbeischauen (duschen *g)
Bin aber vorgestern an der Tanke vorbei gefahren, da stand Super €1,71 und damit hatte es sich erledigt *g
Wären so 2,5 - 3 std fahren


----------



## Gutgore (15. August 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich, Urlaub sei dank, am Donnerstag mal hin und hinterher bei der Verwandschaft vorbeischauen (duschen *g)
> Bin aber vorgestern an der Tanke vorbei gefahren, da stand Super €1,71 und damit hatte es sich erledigt *g
> Wären so 2,5 - 3 std fahren



und wenn da nun 1,68 gestanden hätte, wäres du gefahren oder wie? Was ein schwachsinn. Ist doch schon länger so teuer.


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

zahlt nicht die redaktion eure fahrtkosten ?

weil ist doch aussentermin

bzw ich hoffe ihr habt die currywurst und das fritterfett aus den haaren gewaschen bevor ich losgefahren seid zur gamescom (buffedcast 312)


----------



## Knallfix (15. August 2012)

Gutgore schrieb:


> und wenn da nun 1,68 gestanden hätte, wäres du gefahren oder wie? Was ein schwachsinn. Ist doch schon länger so teuer.



2 Tage vorher standen da noch 1,61.
Und das letzte mal getankt hab ich für 1,53.
Tanke erst wieder nach den Ferien *g

BTT


----------



## Gutgore (15. August 2012)

woot xD, also bei uns steht das seit tagen auf 1,66-1,68..da ändert sich nicht viel oO


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> zahlt nicht die redaktion eure fahrtkosten ?


Ich bin privat da.


----------



## Knallfix (15. August 2012)

Doch, leider :/
Samstagvormittag - 1,61.
Montagabend standen da 1,71


----------



## Doofkatze (15. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Ich bin privat da.




Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun :-)
Auch wenn du dort nicht "arbeitest", so ist es dennoch ein Messebesuch zu dem Thema. Als Community Manager durchaus einer Fortbildung gleichzusetzen, auch wenn du nicht an irgendwelchen Ständen eingeteilt bist oder dazu verpflichtet wärst, regelmäßig zu bloggen. Verhandlungssache^^


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2012)

Doofkatze schrieb:


> Das eine hat mit dem anderen nix zu tun :-)
> Auch wenn du dort nicht "arbeitest", so ist es dennoch ein Messebesuch zu dem Thema. Als Community Manager durchaus einer Fortbildung gleichzusetzen, auch wenn du nicht an irgendwelchen Ständen eingeteilt bist oder dazu verpflichtet wärst, regelmäßig zu bloggen. Verhandlungssache^^




 Ist mir klar - interessiert aber nur den Steuerberater. *g*


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2012)

Knallfix schrieb:


> Wollte eigentlich, Urlaub sei dank, am Donnerstag mal hin und hinterher bei der Verwandschaft vorbeischauen (duschen *g)
> Bin aber vorgestern an der Tanke vorbei gefahren, da stand Super €1,71 und damit hatte es sich erledigt *g
> Wären so 2,5 - 3 std fahren



Mimimi!


Klingt eher nach ner billigen Ausrede. Die 6 - 7 Euro mehr, die du bei ca. 15 Cent pro Liter mehr verfährst sind ja wohl kein Argument, auf so ne geile Messe zu verzichten. Oo


----------



## Knallfix (15. August 2012)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Mimimi!
> 
> 
> Klingt eher nach ner billigen Ausrede. Die 6 - 7 Euro mehr, die du bei ca. 15 Cent pro Liter mehr verfährst sind ja wohl kein Argument, auf so ne geile Messe zu verzichten. Oo



Scheiße, erwischt.
In wirklich gehts um die Millionen toter Fliegen die hinterher abgekratzt werden müßten.


----------



## Legendary (15. August 2012)

Wusst ichs doch!


----------



## Olliruh (15. August 2012)

33°C .. Gamescom Karten verkauft & Freibad steht an !


----------



## ZAM (15. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> 33°C .. Gamescom Karten verkauft & Freibad steht an !



Auch net schlecht *g*


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2012)

ZAM schrieb:


> Die Bahn sind Abzocker .. die Zugpreise im Messezeitraum sind echt schweinisch - vor allem wenn man nicht X Stunden unterwegs sein will.



99€ für Hin und Rückfahrt ist doch nicht viel Oo


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

die köln messe bahn tickets sind doch schon ewig ausverkauft ^^


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2012)

Schon klar, man bucht eben auch 3 Tage vorher


----------



## DER Lachmann (15. August 2012)

grade von einer frundin erfahren dass es am sonntag 38° werden sollen. und ich war schon fast sauer dass ich dieses jahr nicht zur gamescom kann.


----------



## Arosk (15. August 2012)

Dieses Jahr ist es nicht so besonders. Lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Wenn man in der Nähe wohnt dann kann man mal einen Tag gehen, aber ansonsten...


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2012)

DER schrieb:


> grade von einer frundin erfahren dass es am sonntag 38° werden sollen. und ich war schon fast sauer dass ich dieses jahr nicht zur gamescom kann.



naja, so warm auch nicht.


----------



## Gutgore (15. August 2012)

in einigen teilen deutschlands schon...jedenfalls sagen die das, ob es wirklich so kommt..abwarten


----------



## Olliruh (15. August 2012)

M1ghtymage schrieb:


> naja, so warm auch nicht.



köln schon


----------



## Kamsi (15. August 2012)

köln ist die wärmste stadt deutschlands ^^

so wie san fransico die wärmste stadt in der usa ist


----------



## Littlecool (15. August 2012)

Kamsi schrieb:


> köln ist die wärmste stadt deutschlands ^^
> 
> so wie san fransico die wärmste stadt in der usa ist



Ne das is Minneapolis 


Bereue es nicht, nicht auf gamescom gegangen zu sein.

Lieber nächstes Jahr auf die E3 und CES


----------



## M1ghtymage (15. August 2012)

Olliruh schrieb:


> köln schon



Nicht laut wetter.com


----------



## amnie (15. August 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Dieses Jahr ist es nicht so besonders. Lohnt sich nicht wirklich. Wenn man in der Nähe wohnt dann kann man mal einen Tag gehen, aber ansonsten...



lässt sich drüber streiten. letztes jahr war ich mittags schon mehr oder weniger gelangweilt, dieses jahr weiß ich jetzt schon dass ich mir wohl morgen abend noch spontan ne karte für sonntag holen werde (außer wir sollten widererwartend doch alles schaffen...)

dürfte wohl drauf ankommen, was einen so interessiert


----------

